# 945ss



## Coldfire (Nov 12, 2006)

Anybody have one? Use one?


----------



## todd200 (Nov 12, 2006)

I do. I love it. I only have about 350-400 rounds through it though.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

I have a blue model and think it's great.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

It looks like my PT92AR which I love the way it shoots and handles. I'm so happy with it I may get a 24/7


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Had one in SS.
Very cool looking.
For me:it was reliable and nice to shoot, but.................... I couldn't hit the side of a barn from inside the barn. I let other people shoot it and they were fine. My usual gun is a 1911. The grip on a 945 is very different than the 1911.
I traded it off.

AFS


----------

